

Discuss HN: To tweet - twote - tweeten. Let's get it done. - ziko

Tweeted doesn&#x27;t sound good. Twote is much better.
======
mcintyre1994
I don't imagine they want to form a range of tenses for Tweeting, given their
international audience and the ridiculously vast differences between languages
here.

------
jaxbot
I think the correct term is "Twet", as in, "That message has been twet" or
"Did you see my tweet? I twet it three hours ago."

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
My gf says tret instead of treated, and it drives me mad.

------
jaekwon
Twat.

